# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  نظرتون راجع به رشته حسابداری

## Pedro88

سلام بچه ها نظرتون درباره رشته حسابداری و آینده شغلیش چیه؟

----------


## high.target

_میشه گفت از معدود رشته هاییه ک قطعا کار براش هست
^_^ @Pedro88
فقط اگ ایشالا اینو زدین و آوردین
از ترم ۱ کلاس های رایگان فوق برنانه دانشگاه رو برید ، نرم افزار های کمکی
مث هلو و اینا رو یاد بگیرین
دوره های فنی حرفه ای برید اونم رایگانه   و مدرک جم کنیددددد
مدررررک ب هیچ عنوان ب دروس دانشگاه اکتفا نکنید ، مدرک های جانبی استخدام ر
هم بانک هم شرکت ها هم ادارات همه جا حسابدار میخان
مبهتر میکنه^_^
وفق باشید_

----------


## high.target

_سختی مدرک هم در حد دروس دانشگاه هستش
فقط استخدام رو راحت تر میکنه_

----------


## high.target

_سوالی داشتید در خدمتم_

----------


## Pedro88

خیلی ممنون دوره های فنی حرفه ای رو سایتی چیزی نداره بدونم تو شهرمون کجاس؟ نرم افزارم فیلم اموزشی چیزی هست؟ ممنون

----------


## بیون بکیهون

> _میشه گفت از معدود رشته هاییه ک قطعا کار براش هست
> ^_^ @Pedro88
> فقط اگ ایشالا اینو زدین و آوردین
> از ترم ۱ کلاس های رایگان فوق برنانه دانشگاه رو برید ، نرم افزار های کمکی
> مث هلو و اینا رو یاد بگیرین
> دوره های فنی حرفه ای برید اونم رایگانه   و مدرک جم کنیددددد
> مدررررک ب هیچ عنوان ب دروس دانشگاه اکتفا نکنید ، مدرک های جانبی استخدام ر
> هم بانک هم شرکت ها هم ادارات همه جا حسابدار میخان
> مبهتر میکنه^_^
> وفق باشید_


پیام نور هم این فوق برنامه های رایگانی ک گفتین رو داره؟

----------


## Nine

دوستان مازاد هم هزینه باید بدیم؟

----------


## بیون بکیهون

> دوستان مازاد هم هزینه باید بدیم؟


اره مازاد هم پولیه

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> سلام بچه ها نظرتون درباره رشته حسابداری و آینده شغلیش چیه؟


سلام
ببین اول از همه علاقه و این چیزا مهم نیست ، حداقل تو ایران مهم نیست ، خیلیا ز ماهایی که رفتیم دنبال علاقمون الان از شدت اوضاع اقتصادی خراب داریم میریم سراغ علایق بقیه  :Yahoo (1):  به نظر شخصیم زمانی برو سمت علاقه ات که مشکل و دغدغه مالی و تامین اقتصاد یک خانواده رو نداشته باشی
دوم رشته حسابداری در ظاهر رشته خوبی هست ولی در جامعه نه ، یکی از اشباع ترین رشته های ایران هست ، کلاس های دانشگاه هاش هم فوق العاده شلوغه و قطعا هر کسی که روی صندلی بغل دستی تو نشسته فردا توقع کار داره و در آزمون های استخدامی رقیب تو خواهد بود
شما توی رشته حسابداری دو صورت میتوانی کار پیدا کنی ، یا اینکه پارتی و آشنا و شرکت  داشته باشی یا اینکه توی آزمون های استخدامی و مصاحبه های استخدامی شرکت کنی
البته یک جنبه دیگه ام داره که خصوصی کار کنی ینی یک شرکت حسابداری بزنی یا به صورت ازاد خود کارهای حسابداری شرکت ه ا رو (اگر بهت بدن که نمیدن ، چون خودشون حسابدار دارن ) انجام بدی
خلاصه بخوام بهت بگم شاغل شدن توش سخته ، مخصوصا واس افرادی که سابقه کار ندارن ! اصلا مهم نیست که جامعه نیاز به حسابدار داره ، الان صاحب یک شرکت یا یک دفتر یا هر جا ، میاد یک خانمی رو استخدام میکنه ( بازار حسابداری واس اقایون دیگه بدتره ) بعد از اون حسابدار خانم توقع منشی بودن هم داره ، یعنی باید هم کارای شرکت رو انجام بده هم حسابداری کنه و حتی در بعضی مواقع چایی و کیک هم بده و در قبال همه این کار ها اگر خیلی در حقش لطف بشه بهش حقوق اداره کار + بیمه بدن که چیزی حدود 2.5 میلیون و اگر کارت خوب باشه 3 تومن میشه.
خب دیگه خیلی توضیح دادم بقیش رو میسپارم به دوستان  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> دوستان مازاد هم هزینه باید بدیم؟


شهریه ظرفیت مازاد اندازه پردیس خودگردان هست

----------

